# Man sleeping in driveway killed by wife’s Uber



## JohnnyDee (Mar 21, 2016)

A man has died after being run over in the driveway of his Toowoomba home by an Uber driver bringing his wife home from a night out.

It appeared that the man, aged in his 40s, had fallen asleep in the driveway before the Uber arrived about 12.50am today, Senior Sergeant Jamie Deacon told Seven News.

"Tragically when they've entered the driveway they haven't been able to see him because of the camber and the slope of the driveway and he has been run over," Sgt Deacon said.

Paramedics were called to the Upper Flagstone Creek home but the man was pronounced dead at the scene.

Read more at http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...eep-in-toowoomba-driveway#UDgx1xoFDxQskFqX.99


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 21, 2016)

Please be careful driving this festive season


----------



## Amid Vats Hodrude (Feb 18, 2016)

Tragic.


----------



## GCUber (Apr 12, 2015)

This will end up in civil court and the uber driver better have a good lawyer and public liability insurance. It also will have OH&S implications about the training they had prior to and during driving for uber. 
Unfortunately there will also be criminal charges most likely due to negligent driving as a pedestrian has been involved.
Sad event for all really.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Amid Vats Hodrude said:


> Tragic.


Agreed.
I have to say that I have never driven into someone's driveway as an Uber driver.


----------



## smigyauaswell (Sep 6, 2016)

My thoughts go out to the driver and the family of the man. This is a reminder for me to always be on point with safety, this is an enterprise and as such we need to excerise the same caution we do in the rest of our life.


----------



## Super Uber Driver (Nov 27, 2015)

GCUber said:


> This will end up in civil court and the uber driver better have a good lawyer and public liability insurance. It also will have OH&S implications about the training they had prior to and during driving for uber.
> Unfortunately there will also be criminal charges most likely due to negligent driving as a pedestrian has been involved.
> Sad event for all really.


Take it easy Sherlock Holmes. We should not comment on this case. It is a matter for the Police. When this has happened any where in the World , Uber has had enough insurance. Accidents happen that's why we have insurance.


----------



## N860CR (Mar 9, 2016)

If you hit a pedestrian in Australia, your life is as good as over. Plan on a few years of free rent in a less than pleasant dorm... No amount of insurance will protect from that.


----------



## smigyauaswell (Sep 6, 2016)

As none of us know the full story, anything is possible.


----------



## Super Uber Driver (Nov 27, 2015)

N860CR said:


> If you hit a pedestrian in Australia, your life is as good as over. Plan on a few years of free rent in a less than pleasant dorm... No amount of insurance will protect from that.


Another paperback detective novel author. We should not comment his insurance will act on his behalf.


----------



## clintz (Nov 1, 2016)

sad for family and driver but digusted in the media, would they say taxi driver ran over someone, no, would it make news no, why are they gunning for Uber, I am guessing maybe go catch connections. it could of simply be reported as man driven over by car or something. but no, I so hate the media right now, no tact, no thought, just lets get rid of Uber or any start up compnay that makes us poor.


----------



## Super Uber Driver (Nov 27, 2015)

clintz said:


> sad for family and driver but digusted in the media, would they say taxi driver ran over someone, no, would it make news no, why are they gunning for Uber, I am guessing maybe go catch connections. it could of simply be reported as man driven over by car or something. but no, I so hate the media right now, no tact, no thought, just lets get rid of Uber or any start up compnay that makes us poor.


Stop playing cops & robbers this is a Police & insurance matter. Take a deep breath , relax & go outside & play cowboys & indians.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

N860CR said:


> If you hit a pedestrian in Australia, your life is as good as over. Plan on a few years of free rent in a less than pleasant dorm... No amount of insurance will protect from that.


This is actually a lot better than the alternative mate. In NZ we can hit pedestrians or cyclists with more or less no worries, deaths often result in sentences of community service for a few hours. I was hit by a drunk driver and it is legally impossible to seek compensation for injuries from them. As an absolute best case scenario, you will have only some medical bills and a small percentage of your income reimbursed by the govt.

He may have been going quite fast to result in a death... always be extra careful in driveways and don't back out on to busy roads blindly!


----------



## PhantomDriver (Feb 18, 2016)

clintz said:


> sad for family and driver but digusted in the media, would they say taxi driver ran over someone, no, would it make news no, why are they gunning for Uber, I am guessing maybe go catch connections. it could of simply be reported as man driven over by car or something. but no, I so hate the media right now, no tact, no thought, just lets get rid of Uber or any start up compnay that makes us poor.


Bang on with the last part


----------



## uberpatron (Oct 12, 2016)

Sad news...but a little surprised of person sleeping in a driveway...


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

A stern reminder to upgrade to the proper class of CTP insurance!

Super Uber Driver what insurance does Uber have? The driver contract specifically says they have none and it's all the drivers responsibility to have the 'appropriate' insurance to carry paying passengers.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

GCUber said:


> This will end up in civil court and the uber driver better have a good lawyer and public liability insurance. It also will have OH&S implications about the training they had prior to and during driving for uber.
> Unfortunately there will also be criminal charges most likely due to negligent driving as a pedestrian has been involved.
> Sad event for all really.


"Tragically when they've entered the driveway they haven't been able to see him because of the slope ... and he has been run over," Sergeant Deacon said.
Stop sensationalizing it. Accident, more than likely...


----------



## clintz (Nov 1, 2016)

uberpatron said:


> Sad news...but a little surprised of person sleeping in a driveway...


thats true, then again, while ubering last night, I saw a guy passed out drunk on the corner of a street, nearly cuddling the street sign, having siad that, if another drunk guy in a car sped around that corner and flipped or smashed the gutter, then another story. but if you are going to get that drunk, bring a friend for help. or stay home or somethings.


----------



## Amid Vats Hodrude (Feb 18, 2016)

Tragic accident? Lots of unknowns so it is wrong to speculate. This case might take years to settle as no insurance company will pay out without full facts. Taxis must carry $20m CTP public liability so the same rulings must surely apply for uber who are doing the exact same commercial work. If not I really fear that a driver involved in accidents causing death or personal injury might be looking at some considerable losses? Doesn't uber void itself of all responsibilities as part of its terms of use?


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Amid Vats Hodrude said:


> Tragic accident? Lots of unknowns so it is wrong to speculate. This case might take years to settle as no insurance company will pay out without full facts. Taxis must carry $20m CTP public liability so the same rulings must surely apply for uber who are doing the exact same commercial work. If not I really fear that a driver involved in accidents causing death or personal injury might be looking at some considerable losses? Doesn't uber void itself of all responsibilities as part of its terms of use?


You're kidding, right?
I post what police deduct, and you? 
You are the Grand Poobah of speculation! read what you post!


----------



## Punkdriver (Jul 8, 2016)

Full story here

http://www.news.com.au/national/que...t/news-story/2b43fbbeda992b9800e7d4812f8eb8c6

It's tragic incident. Let's move on from this tragedy and let's talk about insurance issues. Who is screwed in this case??? Uber or Uber Driver?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Punkdriver said:


> Who is screwed in this case??? Uber or Uber Driver?


What about the wife?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The husband was sleeping IN the driveway in a rise where he could not be seen. Article title makes you assume it was on purpose or an altercation.
EVERYONE here who sleeps In Their driveway raise your hands ????


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The husband was sleeping IN the driveway in a rise where he could not be seen. Article title makes you assume it was on purpose or an altercation.
> EVERYONE here who sleeps In Their driveway raise your hands ????


Well...........it's been a while....


----------



## RandomDriver (Apr 22, 2016)

If she got me as a driver, this probably wouldn't have happened. Probably because I dont pull into driveways, unless someone's disabled or needs help. I tell most of my riders to get off on the street.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

RandomDriver said:


> I tell most of my riders to get off on the street.


Seriously? Is this after you reject their advances? How do they respond?


----------



## RandomDriver (Apr 22, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Seriously? Is this after you reject their advances?


I do not reject their 'advances' mate. If a rider specifically requests me to do so, I do it but 90% of the times i'm quite hesitant to pull into their driveways, especially the ones that are pretty tight because Uber's not going to reimburse me if I end up gettin my car scratched for any reason.



Who is John Galt? said:


> How do they respond?


Most of them respond with a 5 star.


----------



## Graham J (Nov 20, 2015)

As tragic as this story is for all concerned I think the Uber angle is much ado about nothing! At first read it is difficult to see how the driver of the car could be placed at any fault and if that's correct why would his or even Uber's insurance companies become involved. Even in this terrible time Uber can't help themselves by publishing the classic copy and paste line! “We’ve reached out to police and offered our assistance should they need it.” The police need to be advised that when Uber "reach out" there is usually a pile of BS to follow


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

http://thenewdaily.com.au/news/state/qld/2016/12/04/man-sleeping-driveway-killed-uber-carrying-wife/









A man who had fallen asleep on his driveway has been hit and killed by an Uber that was bringing his wife home after a night out in Toowoomba.

Paramedics attended the scene but could not revive the 44-year-old Scott Stallman.

Senior Sergeant Jamie Deacon told _Seven News_ the driver was unable to see Mr Stallman because of the camber of the driveway.


Police at the scene of the tragedy. Photo: _Seven News_
"Tragically when they've entered the driveway they haven't been able to see him because of the slope &#8230; and he has been run over," Sergeant Deacon said.

It's understood Mr Stallman was sleeping on the downslope of his property when the Uber vehicle with his wife Monique on board, pulled in just after 12.30am yesterday.

_News.com_ reports that friends and family gathered at the Flagstone Creek Rd property yesterday to pay tribute to a "great mate" and "champion of a man".

"Feel honoured to have spent time with this champion of a man. Rest in peace Scott Stallman you leave a huge hole in the lives of those privileged enough to have known you mate," Paul Farmer posted on social media.

The Stallman family did not wish to comment, saying: "There's nothing to say, it's just a terrible accident."

There is no suggestion of wrongdoing on the Uber driver's behalf, with police labelling it a "terrible tragedy".


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Do people in Australia routinely sleep in the driveway? Nothing in the article indicates that this is at all an unusual practice.

Did the wife instruct the Uber driver to pull in to the driveway because she knew her husband routinely slept in the driveway?

Murder using Uber as the weapon?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

On the other hand Travis is licking his chops, because he will use the "an autonomous vehicle would of sensed the man sleeping in the driveway and not proceeded saving the mans life".


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Seargant Deacon sounds drunk. How did the reporter just quote him with his drunken speech instead of cleaning it up for him? The person who states why it is reasonable to not blame the driver is quoted to sound incredibly inarticulate. Or is this a difference between Australian and American English?
"when they'_ve_ entered the driveway they _haven_'_t_ _been_ able to see him"


Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Do people in Australia routinely sleep in the driveway? Nothing in the article indicates that this is at all an unusual practice.


Cuz it's just straight reporting. It doesn't matter how unusual a typical person would consider an occurrence. They just write the facts fo the scene. The fact is: a man was sleeping in a driveway. The reporter isn't going to write: "Her husband was sleeping in the driveway, _a very unusual thing for a person to do_". When the Bobbit lady cut off her husband's penis, the reporters didn't need to report "cut off his penis, _which is a very unusual thing for a person to do_". That's for readers to think or not to think after reading what did happen. (apparently when my mind searches for other unusual behaviors that have been reported, the Bobbit's from the 90s are the first thing that I think of)


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Instyle said:


> A stern reminder to upgrade to the proper class of CTP insurance!
> 
> .


I am inclined to think it is a stern reminder of the dangers of sleeping in the driveway.

Is this some new fad? Something that is done these days, after a rage party?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Do people in Australia routinely sleep in the driveway? Nothing in the article indicates that this is at all an unusual practice.
> 
> Did the wife instruct the Uber driver to pull in to the driveway because she knew her husband routinely slept in the driveway?
> 
> Murder using Uber as the weapon?


I think you are on to something here.
In fact, it wouldn't hurt to look into any possible relationship between driver and pax.
Where is Columbo, when you need him?


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Anything past the letterbox or nature strip is the private property. If I want to sleep on my driveway between the house and the letterbox, I'd expect not to be run over on my land. Trust me, there is going to be issues with this case! Insurance being a big one.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

RandomDriver said:


> If she got me as a driver, this probably wouldn't have happened. Probably because I dont pull into driveways, unless someone's disabled or needs help. I tell most of my riders to get off on the street.


I'm quite the same, there's no need to pull into a driveway unless it's apartments etc. The amount of hassle and likelihood of a bumper scratch far outweighs the few extra steps the pax would have to take.


----------



## Bronybax (Aug 31, 2016)

Instyle said:


> Anything past the letterbox or nature strip is the private property. If I want to sleep on my driveway between the house and the letterbox, I'd expect not to be run over on my land. Trust me, there is going to be issues with this case! Insurance being a big one.


I will never be going into a driveway again. I never thought about the fact of it being private property. Correct me if I am wrong yet I assumed that ubers third party covered pedestrians and passengers. Then I have my uber commercial insurance to cover my car and again pax and pedestrians


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Bronybax said:


> I will never be going into a driveway again. I never thought about the fact of it being private property. Correct me if I am wrong yet I assumed that ubers third party covered pedestrians and passengers. Then I have my uber commercial insurance to cover my car and again pax and pedestrians


Hey Brony

I'd encourage you to read the driver agreement, it specifically says there is no insurance and it's the entire responsibility of the driver. A lot of drivers are misguided that their vehicle collision insurance includes commercial injury and liability insurance which is not the case. However if your adequately covered for injury and liability then you have peace of mind for accidents causing harm.

It's very unfortunate circumstances that have arose. Taxi work is a harsh game, the insurance question marks and personal safety have always played hugely on my mind with Uber.


----------



## Bronybax (Aug 31, 2016)

Instyle said:


> Hey Brony
> 
> I'd encourage you to read the driver agreement, it specifically says there is no insurance and it's the entire responsibility of the driver. A lot of drivers are misguided that their vehicle collision insurance includes commercial injury and liability insurance which is not the case. However if your adequately covered for injury and liability then you have peace of mind for accidents causing harm.
> 
> It's very unfortunate circumstances that have arose. Taxi work is a harsh game, the insurance question marks and personal safety have always played hugely on my mind with Uber.


Thks I will read. Gee it's very misleading to drivers. I am covered with full uber commercial. Uber really should be sending all drivers clear updated info on this. Especially after this tradgic event. Very grey area!.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Instyle said:


> I'm quite the same, there's no need to pull into a driveway unless it's apartments etc. The amount of hassle and likelihood of a bumper scratch far outweighs the few extra steps the pax would have to take.


Agree, but there's been a couple of times I've had to enter acreage properties to pick up from parties, and there's been sleepers on or close to the driveway. Worried that one may suddenly arise into the path of the car.
I always expect the unexpected these days, including copulating couples on acreages.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

This story has just... completely rethought the way i'm going to operate late night...

There's a few situations where You MUST park in someones driveway, IE your in one of those scary roads where it's a devided highway with houses on both sides... It's really rare but it still exists...

I've had a close call and smooshed some children's toys in the past, but this is different entirely.


----------



## Amid Vats Hodrude (Feb 18, 2016)

Situations involving road trauma involving an uber car is very much a grey area. Uber distances itself from any responsibilities so it falls back onto driver , pax or pedestrian. it is a frightening scenario. They refer to it as an accident but it is not without fault. I couldn't see him is no excuse. there will be long drawn out legals. Anyone driving or contemplating drivinf for uber should have ubers terms and conditions vetted by a good legal firm.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Instyle said:


> Anything past the letterbox or nature strip is the private property. If I want to sleep on my driveway between the house and the letterbox, I'd expect not to be run over on my land.


And if I wanted to sleep in the oven in my kitchen, I'd expect not to be burned to death in my house.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And if I wanted to sleep in the oven in my kitchen, I'd expect not to be burned to death in my house.


Different strokes for different folks


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I never park or drive in anyone's driveway unless they specifically ask me too. However I can see this possibly happening to anyone. You turn a corner and instead of being able to see in front of you you just don't slow enough to look. I would try everything in my power not to drive around a blind corner but I can see it possibly happening.

This is really just unfortunate. This should be a big reminder to always drive only where you have a clear view in front of you.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Super Uber Driver said:


> Take it easy Sherlock Holmes. We should not comment on this case. It is a matter for the Police. When this has happened any where in the World , Uber has had enough insurance. Accidents happen that's why we have insurance.


Except with Ubers "insurance," they can come after the driver to recoup any money they (might) pay out. It's on page 9 of the Uber driver agreement.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And if I wanted to sleep in the oven in my kitchen, I'd expect not to be burned to death in my house.


You may be gassed to death.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Do people in Australia routinely sleep in the driveway? Nothing in the article indicates that this is at all an unusual practice.
> 
> Did the wife instruct the Uber driver to pull in to the driveway because she knew her husband routinely slept in the driveway?
> 
> Murder using Uber as the weapon?


Perhaps he was star gazing and drifted off . . .


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Unless it's a high traffic area, I always try to stay out on the street with my hazard lights flashing. That way if I have to cancel no show I can just drive off.
Hope the victing is resting peacefully in the big driveway in the sky.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I never pull in driveways on rides or deliveries unless the customer requests.

Which has never happened. 

I wonder if by "fell asleep" they actually mean passed out.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

The killer $4 fare is what it was.


----------



## LilDong (Dec 3, 2016)

I bet she didn't even tip.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Strange Fruit said:


> Seargant Deacon sounds drunk. How did the reporter just quote him with his drunken speech instead of cleaning it up for him? The person who states why it is reasonable to not blame the driver is quoted to sound incredibly inarticulate. Or is this a difference between Australian and American English?
> "when they'_ve_ entered the driveway they _haven_'_t_ _been_ able to see him"


It's cop speak. British cops also use the present perfect tense instead of the preterite. And also sound like tools when they do it.


----------



## No.bs (Dec 5, 2016)

Amid Vats Hodrude said:


> Tragic accident? Lots of unknowns so it is wrong to speculate. This case might take years to settle as no insurance company will pay out without full facts. Taxis must carry $20m CTP public liability so the same rulings must surely apply for uber who are doing the exact same commercial work. If not I really fear that a driver involved in accidents causing death or personal injury might be looking at some considerable losses? Doesn't uber void itself of all responsibilities as part of its terms of use?


Wow! Glad your not overseeing this case. That Uber driver wouldn't have a chance in hell of ever seeing the light of day again. Fyi, there are such things as accidental deaths which this probably is espeacially if pax instructed the driver to pull into the driveway. I know that is the only way I would ever drive into someones driveway or else the public street is where I am staying. Criminal case? Of course not. But that doesn't mean a civil case isn't on the way.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Wow, sad news. But who falls asleep on a driveway? Man that uber driver must have been trying to make up time.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

GCUber said:


> This will end up in civil court and the uber driver better have a good lawyer and public liability insurance. It also will have OH&S implications about the training they had prior to and during driving for uber.
> Unfortunately there will also be criminal charges most likely due to negligent driving as a pedestrian has been involved.
> Sad event for all really.


Come on man, none of that will happen except possibly a civil suit that will fail or be settled for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)

No driveways if I can help it. I've seen drivers, not uber, get charged for oil leaks etc.. Tragic story. On the lighter side maybe he was camped out to see who dropped her off from her night out. Years ago a bottle and a plan had landed me in some awful situations. Just saying.


----------



## Footscrazy (Sep 15, 2016)

Grand said:


> Agreed.
> I have to say that I have never driven into someone's driveway as an Uber driver.


On satellite it looks like a semi-rural area so not surprised he drove up the driveway


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

It seems the more things change, the more they stay the same.

There she was, all those years ago, the lovely Petula Clark, imploring us to _*Don't sleep in the subway, Darlin'*_
and now a whole new generation needs to hear the message again.

_*Don't sleep in the driveway, Darlin'*_


----------



## Amid Vats Hodrude (Feb 18, 2016)

Wrong to speculate but wise to consider all angles in regard to risk. Ubers terms & conditions (which not many read but should) clearly distances them from any and every liability. So who pays? Driving drunks late at night is a risky dangerous game. All I'm saying is to get a legal opinion concerning Ubers terms before driving. Being forewarned and set up with the correct levels of commercial coverage may not be cheap but will provide some peace of mind. There are no winners with road trauma. And do you really believe that Uber care?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Amid Vats Hodrude said:


> Wrong to speculate but wise to consider all angles in regard to risk. Ubers terms & conditions (which not many read but should) clearly distances them from any and every liability. So who pays? Driving drunks late at night is a risky dangerous game. All I'm saying is to get a legal opinion concerning Ubers terms before driving. Being forewarned and set up with the correct levels of commercial coverage may not be cheap but will provide some peace of mind. There are no winners with road trauma. And do you really believe that Uber care?


No


----------



## Bronybax (Aug 31, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> No


Basically the uber driver has done his job from A pick up to B drop off, and was not exspecting a man asleep over a humped hill across his driveway. When one does so many trips as a uber driver, who out of all of us would forward exspect this to happen.! Driver was delivering wife to front door, ( which seems to be a rural property). as I am sure most of us do try to do to give good service to pax, to take them comfortably closest to their des. Maybe pax said this is my driveway to drop me off one hundred metres further. which on rural property's can be long, driveways. This guy was not planning to run over someone and know that this could happen. None of us would foresee this in our everyday ubering. It's just such a tragic occurrence for all involved. I really feel for all in this case. Just so sad.!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

LilDong said:


> I bet she didn't even tip.


Absolute cracker !
Post of the month!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Wow, sad news. But who falls asleep on a driveway? Man that uber driver must have been trying to make up time.


Not necessarily! 
This could be a classic case of FFS will you wake up and get out of bed (the driveway). The wife has had a gutful of him sleeping in and decides she needs a 'blunter instrument'.
Who better to deliver the blunter instrument than the closest Uber driver. 
As AccaDacca sang....dirty deeds done dirt cheap...
So, the closest dumbarse Uber driver is unwittingly drawn into this web of homicidal intrigue to take out the sleepyhead hubby. And all for less than $20 probably.
Sheesh......who needs to hire a hit man?
Meanwhile, wifey is checking out the fine print on the life insurance policies.


----------



## Bronybax (Aug 31, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Not necessarily!
> This could be a classic case of FFS will you wake up and get out of bed (the driveway). The wife has had a gutful of him sleeping in and decides she needs a 'blunter instrument'.
> Who better to deliver the blunter instrument than the closest Uber driver.
> As AccaDacca sang....dirty deeds done dirt cheap...
> ...


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:


> A man has died after being run over in the driveway of his Toowoomba home by an Uber driver bringing his wife home from a night out.
> 
> It appeared that the man, aged in his 40s, had fallen asleep in the driveway before the Uber arrived about 12.50am today, Senior Sergeant Jamie Deacon told Seven News.
> 
> ...


Why the hell was a man sleeping on the driveway ?? Was the bed not firm enough..wtf


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:


> A man has died after being run over in the driveway of his Toowoomba home by an Uber driver bringing his wife home from a night out.
> 
> It appeared that the man, aged in his 40s, had fallen asleep in the driveway before the Uber arrived about 12.50am today, Senior Sergeant Jamie Deacon told Seven News.
> 
> ...


had "fallen asleep"


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Who actually drives into the driveway?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

crazytown said:


> Why the hell was a man sleeping on the driveway ?? Was the bed not firm enough..wtf


Hahahahahaha. Absolute pisser!!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Suicide by Uber

Couldn't take wifey's drunken cheating no more????

OR

Also drunk as a skunk, lost keys, locked out???

Both sound plausible if they living somewhere called TOOWOOMBA...where even their ranking police have no grasp of past tense...



JohnnyDee said:


> A man has died after being run over in the driveway of his Toowoomba home by an Uber driver bringing his wife home from a night out.
> 
> It appeared that the man, aged in his 40s, had fallen asleep in the driveway before the Uber arrived about 12.50am today, Senior Sergeant Jamie Deacon told Seven News.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Grand said:


> Agreed.
> I have to say that I have never driven into someone's driveway as an Uber driver.


Where it gets dense and urban enough, you often might.... pull the front across a car port or gate so you're not smashed from behind while loading/unloading pax


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Trebor said:


> Who actually drives into the driveway?


Drivers?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> When the Bobbit lady cut off her husband's penis...


Good tangent

Very relevant and in context, cuz everything better w/ severed genitaelia


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

According to the Sunday Mail, the couple had $70M (AUD) debt from failed businesses & were bankrupt.
In that sort of stressful situation, anything could have happened to cause him to pass out on the driveway, perhaps involuntarily.
Judgement reserved, by me at least.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

For hire driver IN THE EMPLOY OF HIS WIFE, presumably at her request

...not exactly trespass



Instyle said:


> Anything past the letterbox or nature strip is the private property. If I want to sleep on my driveway between the house and the letterbox, I'd expect not to be run over on my land. Trust me, there is going to be issues with this case! Insurance being a big one.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> yadda
> yadda
> yadda
> When the Bobbit lady cut off her husband's penis, the reporters didn't need to report "cut off his penis, _which is a very unusual thing for a person to do_".


Didn't he go on to make a porn movie called 'John Wayne Bobbit Uncut' ?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Agree, but there's been a couple of times I've had to enter acreage properties to pick up from parties, and there's been sleepers on or close to the driveway. Worried that one may suddenly arise into the path of the car.
> I always expect the unexpected these days, including copulating couples on acreages.


Love your neighbourhood already


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Agree, but there's been a couple of times I've had to enter acreage properties to pick up from parties, and there's been sleepers on or close to the driveway. Worried that one may suddenly arise into the path of the car.
> I always expect the unexpected these days, including copulating couples on acreages.


"Sleepers"? This happens enough that you have a name for them?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> According to the Sunday Mail, the couple had $70M (AUD) debt from failed businesses & were bankrupt.
> In that sort of stressful situation, anything could have happened to cause him to pass out on the driveway, perhaps involuntarily.
> Judgement reserved, by me at least.


These drunkard ******** somehow laid hands on $70 MILLION...and managed to lose em????????


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "Sleepers"? This happens enough that you have a name for them?


Alcohol, man...hardest drug around in many communities

Some places with no culture of moderation FULL of the walking dead and the down for the count, scattered about wherever they fall....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Didn't he go on to make a porn movie called 'John Wayne Bobbit Uncut' ?


It was recovered and grafted on


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> This story has just... completely rethought the way i'm going to operate late night...
> 
> There's a few situations where You MUST park in someones driveway, IE your in one of those scary roads where it's a devided highway with houses on both sides... It's really rare but it still exists...
> 
> I've had a close call and smooshed some children's toys in the past, but this is different entirely.


Not so rare

Watch for cats and toddlers daytime, too


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Adieu said:


> It was recovered and grafted on


Doh! Considering he 'starred' in the movie, I would have thought that was a given.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Adieu said:


> These drunkard ******** somehow laid hands on $70 MILLION...and managed to lose em????????


More likely never had those real $'s in the first place - just managed to lose large amounts of other people's.
Whoops, hope Travis isn't reading this ...or on the other hand...


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "Sleepers"? This happens enough that you have a name for them?


All right, then - "passed-out pissheads".
As for the copulating couples, can always say "I nearly ran over a couple of [email protected]&?!#s on a property tonight".
Acreage parties often dispense with inhibitions, especially here in Oz.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Doh! Considering he 'starred' in the movie, I would have thought that was a given.


Smart fellow coulda done right by a lady with just a fingertip and a tongue, they used to say...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> More likely never had those real $'s in the first place - just managed to lose large amounts of other people's.
> Whoops, hope Travis isn't reading this ...or on the other hand...


Other ppl's $70 mil = "laid hands", does it not?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> As for the copulating couples, can always say "I nearly ran over a couple of [email protected]&?!#s on a property tonight".
> Acreage parties often dispense with inhibitions, especially here in Oz.


In SoCal UP forums, we just call it "ducking"

Named after local celebrity Tedgey , a cantankerous ol' duck like no other and the unofficial mascot of UberLA


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Other ppl's $70 mil = "laid hands", does it not?


Perhaps not - legit service businesses supplying Trucking/transport.
Maybe they didn't paid by customers.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Perhaps not - legit service businesses supplying Trucking/transport.
> Maybe they didn't paid by customers.


I didn't mean jacked, not necessarily...just wondering who trusted these alcofaces with ANY amount of funds, I sure wouldn't


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Adieu said:


> It was recovered and grafted on


I think it was more correctly re-attached than grafted.
Grafting usually refers to living tissue surgically transplanted from one part of an individual to another.
So, in this case reattached, but it would have been grafted, if for example, it had been transplanted to his head


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

How can you drive into a driveway fast enough to kill anyone?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:


> A man has died after being run over in the driveway of his Toowoomba home by an Uber driver bringing his wife home from a night out.
> 
> It appeared that the man, aged in his 40s, had fallen asleep in the driveway before the Uber arrived about 12.50am today, Senior Sergeant Jamie Deacon told Seven News.
> 
> ...


Moral of this story is, never ever pull into driveways. Drop them on the street right in front let them walk to the door.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

I am curious what rating was giving the driver by the widow. If he received a 5 and a tip makes you go hummmmm. With the rating did he received a special badge from Uber. Wonder if it was a badge that look like the grim reaper.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

This is ridiculous. I grew up in the 1950s and 60s. We had all types of drugs , native, pharmaceutical and things from Vietnam Vets like hashish oil, tai Stix, and other weird shit. Tim Leary was alive and well. LSD did not become illegal until 1969. We had Woodstock, we had Altamont, and not once did any of my drugged out friends fall asleep in their driveways. I simply don't believe the story as presented.
Or, as one of my first girlfriends said when my parents pressed her to say grace before our meal: "God is great. God is Good. And we thank him for our food. Yeah God!"
I became an atheist shortly after that, but I do not think that Kathy's profane quips had anything to do with it.
What's the correlation? I'm not sure... maybe too much Vodka is interfering with my thoughts... But I do know that the story as presented stinks. A guy is passed out in his driveway. He's run over by an incoming car. The driver of the incoming car is arrested... Well F$#k me. In Bridgeport this would be a morning joke over a cup of coffee and donuts!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

There is absolutely no reason to pull into someone's driveway unless as one poster already stated the person is handicapped and are disabled,

Sometimes late at night people will tell you to pull into the driveway but they won't tell you that you are pulling into the wrong driveway, house may actually be the one to the left or the one to the right, are there visiting the place for the first time and have no actual idea which house it is,

Some homeowners don't want strange cars in driveway is the person telling you to pull in the driveway the homeowner, you don't know that,

I Also don't drive into actual alleys to pick someone up or drop them off I'm not talking about the the alleys that have street names like in Santa Monica I'm talking about actual dirt potholed real alleys,


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Retired Senior said:


> This is ridiculous. I grew up in the 1950s and 60s. We had all types of drugs , native, pharmaceutical and things from Vietnam Vets like hashish oil, tai Stix, and other weird shit. Tim Leary was alive and well. LSD did not become illegal until 1969. We had Woodstock, we had Altamont, and not once did any of my drugged out friends fall asleep in their driveways. I simply don't believe the story as presented.
> Or, as one of my first girlfriends said when my parents pressed her to say grace before our meal: "God is great. God is Good. And we thank him for our food. Yeah God!"
> I became an atheist shortly after that, but I do not think that Kathy's profane quips had anything to do with it.
> What's the correlation? I'm not sure... maybe too much Vodka is interfering with my thoughts... But I do know that the story as presented stinks. A guy is passed out in his driveway. He's run over by an incoming car. The driver of the incoming car is arrested... Well F$#k me. In Bridgeport this would be a morning joke over a cup of coffee and donuts!


Actually about 20 years ago I had a very good friend who was a stone alcoholic he drank Cobra malt liquor like it was Kool-Aid, he quite often fall asleep in my front yard or my driveway he is gone now he died of pancreatic cancer.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Actually about 20 years ago I had a very good friend who was a stone alcoholic he drank Cobra malt liquor like it was Kool-Aid, he quite often fall asleep in my front yard or my driveway he is gone now he died of cancer of the liver.


Surprised he didn't die of kidney stones.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Actually about 20 years ago I had a very good friend who was a stone alcoholic he drank Cobra malt liquor like it was Kool-Aid, he quite often fall asleep in my front yard or my driveway he is gone now he died of cancer of the liver.





Who is John Galt? said:


> Surprised he didn't die of kidney stones.


He actually died of pancreatic cancer but I couldn't think of the name of the actual organ when I wrote the post,

On a Friday Saturday night I would occasionally see him put away 10 40 ounce bottles of King Cobra


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Actually about 20 years ago I had a very good friend who was a stone alcoholic he drank Cobra malt liquor like it was Kool-Aid, he quite often fall asleep in my front yard or my driveway he is gone now he died of pancreatic cancer.


OK, I guess I really don't know everything!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lowestformofwit said:


> All right, then - "passed-out pissheads".
> As for the copulating couples, can always say "I nearly ran over a couple of [email protected]&?!#s on a property tonight".
> Acreage parties often dispense with inhibitions, especially here in Oz.


And I thought it was just the spiders and snakes keeping me from visiting...


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> And I thought it was just the spiders and snakes keeping me from visiting...


Be especially wary of the Australian one-eyed trouser snake!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Retired Senior said:


> OK, I guess I really don't know everything!


the first time I pulled into my driveway and saw him laying there passed out,
I said pretty much the same thing to myself
"I guess I really don't know anything" 
as a child he saw his mother die a tragic death, he was never able to cope with it, alcohol and later in life the drug heroin was his way of dealing with it,


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

N860CR said:


> If you hit a pedestrian in Australia, your life is as good as over. Plan on a few years of free rent in a less than pleasant dorm... No amount of insurance will protect from that.


If you hit a pedestrian in Glorious China, you're better off killing them, because if you don't, you have to pay their medical bills for the rest of their life.

萬歲萬萬歲！！！

God, I want to move to Glorious China...


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Was it her husband? adding this to the 'how to get away with murder' file.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Retired Senior said:


> This is ridiculous. I grew up in the 1950s and 60s. We had all types of drugs , native, pharmaceutical and things from Vietnam Vets like hashish oil, tai Stix, and other weird shit. Tim Leary was alive and well. LSD did not become illegal until 1969. We had Woodstock, we had Altamont, and not once did any of my drugged out friends fall asleep in their driveways. I simply don't believe the story as presented.
> Or, as one of my first girlfriends said when my parents pressed her to say grace before our meal: "God is great. God is Good. And we thank him for our food. Yeah God!"
> I became an atheist shortly after that, but I do not think that Kathy's profane quips had anything to do with it.
> What's the correlation? I'm not sure... maybe too much Vodka is interfering with my thoughts... But I do know that the story as presented stinks. A guy is passed out in his driveway. He's run over by an incoming car. The driver of the incoming car is arrested... Well F$#k me. In Bridgeport this would be a morning joke over a cup of coffee and donuts!


Smart cops would be asking questions. If theres a relationship between the woman and dead guy, I'd suspect he was killed first then put in the driveway and the uber was the patsy.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

DriverX said:


> Smart cops would be asking questions. If theres a relationship between the woman and dead guy, I'd suspect he was killed first then put in the driveway and the uber was the patsy.


Yeah your right cuz we live in the Stone Age there would be no way to actually detect his time of death,

and if he was actually run over by a car and what size tire, we are absolutely incapable of doing that.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Yeah your right cuz we live in the Stone Age there would be no way to actually detect his time of death,
> 
> and if he was actually run over by a car and what size tire, we are absolutely incapable of doing that.


Time of death is hardly an exact science. look it up


----------



## AZ-XOEM (Aug 19, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:


> A man has died after being run over in the driveway of his Toowoomba home by an Uber driver bringing his wife home from a night out.
> 
> It appeared that the man, aged in his 40s, had fallen asleep in the driveway before the Uber arrived about 12.50am today, Senior Sergeant Jamie Deacon told Seven News.
> 
> ...


** I nominate thee for a Darwin Award.


----------

